# how to configure bsnl nokia siemens c2110



## entrana (Jun 9, 2008)

any ideas
also 
link  is flashing yellow, pc/usb green ,  power red


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

You might want to contact the topic starter here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90001

He seems to have the same modem as you.


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 10, 2008)

LINK should be steady yellow no flashing.
Secondly, when u get u/n , password some1 from BSNL will visit you to configure your modem, don't worry about that.


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2008)

i got u/n pw but no one came

nvm done used the calcutta telephone site for configs


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 17, 2008)

You view the replies of this topic and see if it helps u
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90001


----------

